# Melbourne, Perth or Adelaide?



## MandM (Oct 8, 2008)

hi there all, 

I have recently discovered that i might not need sponsorship to get a visa, so have widened my possible desitination base, and was after some thoughts from residents. I have been looking at Perth, Adelaide and Melbourne. The main factors for me are:

the local need for secondary music teachers
climate
cost of living 
what the City / state has to offer

any thoughts from you locals would be grateful! 

thanks! 

MandM


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi MandM, 

Try doing a search on those cities on this forum since this comes up on a regular basis 

For secondary music teachers I would suggest checking job websites.

Climate - check out Elders Weather - Australia & World Weather Forecast, Live Bom Radar since that has averages and historical data too. Basically the further north you go the hotter it gets  Also think about water restrictions since that is becoming more important. 

Cost of living - check out the "Cost of living" sticky post near the top of the forum.

I'm not in any of those cities since we wanted somewhere more regional but still with facilities and good access to places so we're in Mount Gambier in South Australia. South Australia is a massive State (bigger than Texas in the USA so I've been told!) with desert, heat and the outback in the north, Adelaide with the major population of 1.1 million people, and in the south regional communities. The other 2 largest cities are Mount Gambier (about 25,000 people) and Whyalla (about 24,000 people). The temperature varies from the hot in the north to Mediterranean in the south. There are gorgeous beaches (we had a Christmas picnic on a local beach last year), and incredible scenery but I'm sure most of the States can say that! 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

MELBOURNE

Nuff said   

Dolly


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh OK......

Melbourne, I have been told, is the sporting and cultural capital of Australia.

Melbourne Victoria Australia - visitvictoria.com The official travel and accommodation site for Melbourne Victoria Australia

That'sMelbourne-Home


We love the weather as we get the 4 seasons. As I've just said in another thread, it can be really warm one day, and cooler the next.

Melbourne weather - local weather forecast (looks like Saturdays going to be another corker! Woo Hoo!!).

It also has one (if not the best) public transport systems in Australia. It has the largest tram network system in the world.

World firsts which happened in Melbourne include a walk-through lion enclosure, blood transfusions, tramcar restaurants, McCafe and the ute... also Australian firsts that took place in Melbourne... traffic lights, seat belts and breathalizers, Olympic Games, pizza, beer, tennis balls and trains (we have a LOT to answer for  ).

We have sun, sand, sea, mountains, skiing (snow), skiing (jet and water) - living around a bay helps!! And the cleanest air in the world is on the south coast (Cape Schanck) - samples are taken by CSIRO, which is then exported as a ‘zero pollution’ index for benchmarking air cleanliness in other countries.

Dolly


----------



## leedsboy86 (Oct 13, 2008)

gold coast...northern nsw is best place to live


----------



## sherman9 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Comparison*

Melbourne = cosmopolitan
Adelaide = quite and laid back
Perth = A long way from any other city BUT its so nice you don't mind.



MandM said:


> hi there all,
> 
> I have recently discovered that i might not need sponsorship to get a visa, so have widened my possible desitination base, and was after some thoughts from residents. I have been looking at Perth, Adelaide and Melbourne. The main factors for me are:
> 
> ...


----------



## MandM (Oct 8, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Oh OK......
> 
> Melbourne, I have been told, is the sporting and cultural capital of Australia.
> 
> ...



I know you are a little biased  however, some poeple say that Melbourne can be too cold. How does it really compare in weather, to the UK?


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, it can get nippy in winter but is absolutely no where near as cold as the UK. Sometimes it felt that we weren't actually in winter because you keep waiting for the continual rain/drab daylight/bitterly cold winds...and it never happens.

Dolly


----------

